# Farm Neighbors from the City



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

This was posted on Facebook with a message from a friend of mine saying it reminded her of me and my neighbors. .









I had to respond with my personal experience at my last place: LMAO. Judi and I laughed until we had tears in our eyes. Reminds me of a former neighbor who had moved to the country from the planned community. I was splitting oak for firewood and the whole area smelled like oak. I asked him "don't you love the smell of oak?"-his response, would it matter if I didn't? I said know but it would be better if he learned to like it as it was going to be a regular odor around. Not sure he liked the physical appearance of all the old rusty farm equipment I had parked in my yard of the deer that hung from the loader bucket in November. Ah, the joys of the country!

I would add at the bottom, A Farm is Not a Planned Unit Development.. If you want swimming pools, clubhouses or tennis courts and a cop driving by every 30 minutes, go back where you had them!..


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I hear your Rick....I like the country too....and the odors that come with it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I need one of them signs for our front yard....


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Yup, I don't understand 'em. Move from the city to be out in the country so they can stretch out. Then they build a house as close as they can to someone else's house and gripe about the roads tearing up their lil ole crapbox sporty car. They gripe cause the road commissioner puts a crown in the road and their lil ole car won't clear the hump with its 1 ½" clearance. They come out in the country, buy 2 or 3 acres off of someone and think they OWN the whole dang section for their ATV riding and whatnot.
I'm a little crotchety (imagine that!!) and tell 'em- why don't you move back to town and I'll bring my backhoe to town and tear up your road and run my crap spreader thru your yard a time or two a year for the fragrance.
I bought an easement for the 7200 primary electric to run my OWN primary to my house. It was a little sneaky, 'cause now the power company won't run theirs on my easement (if someone else decided to build on my road) and I can't sell electricity....kinda have my section tied up from a power standpoint.
There is a possibility that I could have a neighbor who I liked (c'mon, I ain't that bad...it COULD happen), but I don't wanna chance it. Even in the winter with the leaves off, I can't see a yardlight or traffic. Closest neighbor is a little over ¾ mile away as dog crap smells-or as a crow flies or whatever. Some of y'all out west would think that was WAAAY too close, but for this area- my house is probably the most-remote house in the whole county. My solitude cost A LOT of money to build a road, water, elect, etc...but worth every penny!!

I would like a sign like that too, but if anyone got close enough to see it, they would be "in range" and might not have time to read the small print.

The "warnings" on the sign kinda made me chuckle...I was thinking they ALL applied to the farmer too...at least here they do. 

73, Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We got em here. They move in, run for office, win and make changes. The changes are usually the kind funded by taxpayers and pisses everyone off.

Then their fortune 500 company relocates them to another part of the country and they start the process of pissing the hometown folks off all over again.

I got retards that walk back to the end of our extensively posted private lane 1/2+ mile long to feed shit to and oogle our cattle. I dont know what theyr're feeding them. I run 'em off and they give me lip about it. Ive been chest to chest with a few guys. I'm not getting any younger and I dont like confrontations at my age.

What the hell's wrong with these people?

How'd they like it if I was in their yard outside their family room window Christmas morning feeding their stupid yellow lab some unknown stuff while their family is opening Christmas presents???


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> We got em here. They move in, run for office, win and make changes. The changes are usually the kind funded by taxpayers and pisses everyone off.
> Then their fortune 500 company relocates them to another part of the country and they start the process of pissing the hometown folks off all over again.
> 
> I got retards that walk back to the end of our extensively posted private lane 1/2+ mile long to feed shit to and oogle our cattle. I dont know what theyr're feeding them. I run 'em off and they give me lip about it. Ive been chest to chest with a few guys. I'm not getting any younger and I dont like confrontations at my age.
> ...


Mule gate it and electrify it. Just make sure you put warning electric fence do not touch signs up for liability. Ingles y espanol.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I tend to have more nosy people too and always say I'm going to put a mule gate in. It's 3/4 mile long gravel driveway. Landlocked with no access but the driveway and an unimproved lane to a neighboring farm I lease.

I had a lady come down the driveway, I was heading out. I stopped in the road, she passed me on the grass and proceeded to the house. I was just utterly dumbfounded. Backed up, she said,"Oh just looking." Ran her off.

So the road goes to a round about at the house. You can continue straight if you choose. One guy did. You can obviously see gates at the end. He drove past my fuel tanks, between the two buildings on both sides, continues down what is a dirt lane to my cattle work barn on the left and hay barn on the right. All on a dirt lane. I happened to be in one of the equipment sheds and I followed him down the lane. I asked him what he was doing. He simply said,"I always wondered where this road went." I just blankly stared at him and said,"And this looks like a normal road around here? This is obviously now a dirt dirt road. You're trespassing, don't come back."

Another lady drove down looking for a guy who's been dead for over 15 years, much less never lived there considering this property has been ours since before America was ratified. She asked how I knew, I should know, ran her off.

Teenagers tried to out run the deputy on a four wheeler. Why they chose to go down a dead end, who knows. They ended up 'corralled'.

I have trouble with poachers from time to time. Granny called and said there was a Jeep just sitting there looking over a pasture. Game Warden has permission to access now.

Dad and I were enjoying a nice evening in the dark. A car slowly came in, mind you its 11 at night. I think we scared the guy when he saw us on the porch and paused 100 feet away. Pistols came out. Finally pulled up to the porch. He asked if I had a cow out. I said I had a baldie bull calf out and I had to explain it to him. Never mind, yes I have a cow out. Turns out it was a new neighbor across the creek and it was in his yard. Nice feller.

There's countless encounters, these are a few, I could share thousands.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

PR is a big thing for us with the neighbors. Our farm was established in 1732 it was established even before the county was so there's no doubt who was here first. that we have cattle and land and are surrounded by development we want to stay on the good side of the adjacent property owners at least. Some of the things we do are we have a hayride in the fall with a hot dog roast and just basically invite them out for an evening to keep communications open. We grow an acre and a half of sweet corn and at some point during the summer we give them all a gift of the several dozen of sweet corn. The adjacent property owners also have my cell phone number we attach a letter to the sweet corn gifts advising them they can call if any of our farming practices cause them grief and no one's really ever abused it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> PR is a big thing for us with the neighbors. Our farm was established in 1732 it was established even before the county was so there's no doubt who was here first. that we have cattle and land and are surrounded by development we want to stay on the good side of the adjacent property owners at least. Some of the things we do are we have a hayride in the fall with a hot dog roast and just basically invite them out for an evening to keep communications open. We grow an acre and a half of sweet corn and at some point during the summer we give them all a gift of the several dozen of sweet corn. The adjacent property owners also have my cell phone number we attach a letter to the sweet corn gifts advising them they can call if any of our farming practices cause them grief and no one's really ever abused it.


That's good in one regard....but sad in another. Personally, I would sell out and move rather than live worrying about what my neighbors might be thinking or doing....but, I also understand your affinity for land that has been in your bloodlines for so long. I just could not live under the restraints of a highly populous non-farming politically correct generation that is so prevalent in the Northeast. But, we all do what we have to do.....I admire your determination and desire to keep the peace endrow.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> That's good in one regard....but sad in another. Personally, I would sell out and move rather than live worrying about what my neighbors might be thinking or doing....but, I also understand your affinity for land that has been in your bloodlines for so long. I just could not live under the restraints of a highly populous non-farming politically correct generation that is so prevalent in the Northeast. But, we all do what we have to do.....I admire your determination and desire to keep the peace endrow.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yep. Easy to "just move". I'd like to see anyone, except under the most extreme circumstances, especially when were talking about a legacy farm, just "move". Sometimes it is better to throw a bone to the bulldog, than leave your dreams behind just to get away from the bulldog. Takes a lot more character to stay and hope things will get better than be a quitter and leave for a "better place". Grass ain't always greener on the other side.

I'm also tired of having these statements like "Northeast" being classified as "non-farming politically correct generation that is so prevalent" and other similar statements. Were bogged down by big cities which are small geographically, but large in population. Non-farming? In PA (part of the "northeast") that's just untrue. Between Philly & Pittsburgh there's nothing BUT farms. . We have millions of acres of smaller farms in the northeast. There's great folks up here who are patriots and just as good as anyone from anywhere else.

Dividing us by region, IMO, is just as bad as classifying people by income, age, race, or religion. We're all just Americans. No region's people are better than any other region's people.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

? Wth.....


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Well shit, I've gone cross eyed...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry, I guess I let my being beat down for being a "northerner" come out.

It does weigh on me that I have a lot of city liberals 20 miles away.

Even though I like Cruz for Pres, he alienated me a little with his NYC comments last night.

Got me a little flummoxed


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Sorry, I guess I let my being beat down for being a "northerner" come out.
> 
> It does weigh on me that I have a lot of city liberals 20 miles away.


You are barking up the wrong tree,Mike is the last person you should be takeing it out on!!!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

First paragraph of my reply agrees with and reiterates what he said. Moving isn't easy-sometimes its easier to placate the neighbors a little than move.

Second paragraph is just to make sure he knows were not all part of the "prevalent non farming politically correct generation". Theres still a lot of conservatives up here is all I'm saying.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Being from the Northeast and dealing with all the family issues with a "legacy" farm, and neighbors that are complete asses I would pack up and move to a less populated area in a heartbeat if the wife would go along, and if I didn't have a non farm business here.

To be honest I think many in the northeast don't even know how it is in some of the good old rural areas of the country...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Second paragraph is just to make sure he knows were not all part of the "prevalent non farming politically correct generation". Theres still a lot of conservatives up here is all I'm saying.


I know you folks are not all non farmers.....I was addressing the type of folks that have surrounded endrow....who are basically non-farming and politically correct.

Mike


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I sell some steers to a local guy. He has some purebred cattle and drove down south to pick up a new bull. I don't remember the state. maybe TN or Alabama. He said it was like a different world. He said when he would go to merge onto the interstate with his truck and stock trailer drivers would actually move over and motion him in. Almost like they knew how much of a hassle pulling a trailer can be and had some respect for him since he had a stock trailer.

Where I live most peoples attitude is they don't want to be anywhere near any "commercial vechicle"...


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Merging is usually pretty good here, although it is like anywhere else in that you may have a unfriendly individual just not want to be cooperative. Easy merging is pretty much the case most places in the Southeast as long as your not in a major city like Memphis, Nashville, Atlanta, etc...where heavy traffic is just harder to merge into...but even in the cities if you happen to be merging with a trailer and get fortunate enough to be entering close to a big rig driver, they will almost always let you merge.

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I do the occasional haul through a city with 6 lanes and stop lights. I was getting up to speed through a light when a small car passed on my left then slowed down under my nose to get in the lane to my right to make a turn, only really initiated the turn from the lane I was in. I was at full load with stacked hay, truck engine brake roared, horn hammered and I prayed the load didn't shift. I realized there were only 2 other cars with me. One behind me and another in the left lane, nobody else was in the right hand lane.

I was in Libtard America, Chapel Hill. Go Heels. 
It is important to buy a dash cam.

I can merge through traffic with ease. When I initiated the AMBER BLINKING LIGHT before I change lanes to pass the upcoming semi that I'm gaining on, that does not mean pull out from under my trailer to try and pass me, I will move over in front of you and creep past the semi.

They changed a major 2 lane highway to 45mph and added stop signs because of bicyclists. I'll share the road, but these are not your everyday cyclists. They come from the city to ride every Saturday 5-6 wide packs of 30 or more. I secretly pray for a untapped gravel truck to fly by. This is a major road that about 10 rural communities converge on to commute to work. No real bad accidents and plenty of side roads for the nuts to use.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

"I was in Libtard America, Chapel Hill."

Chapel Hill, NC?

Cant be....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey JD the northeast ain't got no stranglehold on the libs......all you have to do is look for a major city, especially a lot of college towns......there's plenty to go around, as evidenced by the last two election cycles........


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

It's that way everywhere mostly. I live around a large lake, and everyone in town wants this to be a tourist trap. The other day I had to go down the highway one quarter mile and got flipped off six times. The absurd thing is that at the end of the quarter mile is a stop light, I pulled up beside everyone of them on the shoulder and made my turn into the field as they were still sitting there. All in a big hurry to go nowhere.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Being from the Northeast and dealing with all the family issues with a "legacy" farm, and neighbors that are complete asses I would pack up and move to a less populated area in a heartbeat if the wife would go along, and if I didn't have a non farm business here.
> 
> To be honest I think many in the northeast don't even know how it is in some of the good old rural areas of the country...


Bingo. Loved ones and careers are 2 of many reasons why "just move" isn't as easy to do as it is to say. Probably in the top 5 reasons.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

endrow said:


> PR is a big thing for us with the neighbors. Our farm was established in 1732 it was established even before the county was so there's no doubt who was here first. that we have cattle and land and are surrounded by development we want to stay on the good side of the adjacent property owners at least. Some of the things we do are we have a hayride in the fall with a hot dog roast and just basically invite them out for an evening to keep communications open. We grow an acre and a half of sweet corn and at some point during the summer we give them all a gift of the several dozen of sweet corn. The adjacent property owners also have my cell phone number we attach a letter to the sweet corn gifts advising them they can call if any of our farming practices cause them grief and no one's really ever abused it.


Personally I think it sets a bad precedent when you have to "buy off" the neighbors that way to "stay in their good graces".

It should be enough that "this is my side of the fence and what goes on here is None Of Your D#mn Business...(NOYDB)"...

I'm all for "good relations" but constantly having to "hand out candy" to the neighbors to keep them off your neck just seems to me to rewarding those who could cause trouble, thereby making trouble more likely by emboldening them... and of course setting a precedent that might spread and having "that sort" EXPECTING it from others/everyone...

I know of one guy near here that was just a total @sshole about such things... course now he's out of business... Had a elderly neighbor lady who lived in a house on a farm he rented, she left him a note saying, "I know you have to spray your crops, but could you please inform me 24 hours before you plan to spray-- I'll go to town for the day and get my hair done or something so you can spray your fields and I don't have to get sick from chemical sensitivity." He went and sprayed the place the next day just to "prove that he could" and didn't have to inform her...

Texas has since passed a law that if a neighbor informs you via certified letter that they request to be notified 24 hours in advance before spraying, you must inform them. So doing stuff "just because you can" has bad blowback too...

Personally, I'm of the opinion that "good fences make good neighbors" and I don't raise h3ll with what the neighbors do, and I expect the same...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> We're all just Americans. No region's people are better than any other region's people.


Meh... If this is the way this country is going to be run from now on, I'm SICK of being an "American"... I'm a "Texan" and to heck with the rest... we'd be better off without it...

Later! OL J R


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

TJH said:


> It's that way everywhere mostly. I live around a large lake, and everyone in town wants this to be a tourist trap. The other day I had to go down the highway one quarter mile and got flipped off six times. The absurd thing is that at the end of the quarter mile is a stop light, I pulled up beside everyone of them on the shoulder and made my turn into the field as they were still sitting there. All in a big hurry to go nowhere.


Oh Geez... almost 25 years ago fresh out of high school, I worked for United Gas Pipeline Company cutting pipeline rights-of-way through the subdivisions around Rosenberg and Katy, Texas... we were already getting overrun by the city trash then, it's ten times worse now...

Thankfully I didn't have to drive the truck and trailer through there-- the oldest guy on our crew did that... but I oftentimes had to drive the little Ford 4310 with a six foot 3 point Bush-Hog shredder on the back that we used to cut the rights of way... Geez what a PITA, those city people are in SUCH a hurry go to nowhere... If I had a dollar for every time I got flipped off... LOL

Ya know, our farm has been in our family since 1898, so we've been here for 118 years... and our home farm, while modest by size standards out west and in the Midwest and a lot of other places, it is twice the size of the county average farm size... Anyway, given the fact that we're up to our @ssholes in city slickers that are generally clueless @sses and the county is doing everything they can to "get rid of" the farmers and local indigenous poor folks to make more room for high-dollar subdivisions (which are subsequently taxed heavily, thereby generating TONS more revenue for the county and city governments than a bunch of farmers and poor "trailer trash"... I've said for the last 15 years at least it's just a matter of time before it becomes too expensive to live here, and not worth the effort...

At least when the time DOES come to sell out and move, the place should bring a fortune for development... And when it does, I'm going to look for THE single most out-of-the-way place as FAR away from these friggin' dump cities as I can possibly get, and buy as much land as I possibly can with the proceeds of selling off the family place...

I just wish there was nobody within five miles of me... having houses 300 yards away is simply too close... I HATE PEOPLE!!! LOL

OL J R


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

luke strawwalker said:


> Meh... If this is the way this country is going to be run from now on, I'm SICK of being an "American"... I'm a "Texan" and to heck with the rest... we'd be better off without it...
> 
> Later! OL J R


I gotta agree with that one. I reckon that I believe in State's rights and people should be able to vote with their feet. If you wanna live like a Californian then move THERE, if you wanna live like a Texan then move THERE, if you wanna live like an illinoisian :blink: :wacko: ...I *almost* got that one out with a straight face...

Smaller, more locally-controlled gummint can govern better than someone in Maine telling someone in Oregon how to live their life.

United States= union of States, not one big one-size-fits-all conglomeration.

I always toy with the idea of other states in which to live...not so I can change them to me, but so I could enjoy and support what they have made.

I live in a depressed area (by most's standards) which has less than 14xxx people in the area of nearly 500 square miles. I don't think the gummint knows we are here...just the way we like it.

There is an old Chinese curse that goes something like "may you gain the attention of the authorities".

73, Mark


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Unfortunately I live about 15 miles from a university. Bellingham is along the lines of a mini Portland OR. Pretty much hell for a guy like me. I avoid it at all costs. But yes, the bicyclists are everywhere, rainbow people, oboma stickers, white people that think they're black, homeless people that think they deserve a free ride, gun violence protesters, gay rights protesters, black lives matter idiots.... the list goes on.

All of this in the beautiful little historical logging town of Bellingham. Go out a few miles to the county roads, and it's the complete opposite. The cancer I mentioned above are the majority in this area, thus the decisions are usually made in their favor. It just blows my mind. I can't tell you how frustrated I am sometimes.

Chris


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> Personally I think it sets a bad precedent when you have to "buy off" the neighbors that way to "stay in their good graces".It should be enough that "this is my side of the fence and what goes on here is None Of Your D#mn Business...(NOYDB)"...I'm all for "good relations" but constantly having to "hand out candy" to the neighbors to keep them off your neck just seems to me to rewarding those who could cause trouble, thereby making trouble more likely by emboldening them... and of course setting a precedent that might spread and having "that sort" EXPECTING it from others/everyone...I know of one guy near here that was just a total @sshole about such things... course now he's out of business... Had a elderly neighbor lady who lived in a house on a farm he rented, she left him a note saying, "I know you have to spray your crops, but could you please inform me 24 hours before you plan to spray-- I'll go to town for the day and get my hair done or something so you can spray your fields and I don't have to get sick from chemical sensitivity." He went and sprayed the place the next day just to "prove that he could" and didn't have to inform her...Texas has since passed a law that if a neighbor informs you via certified letter that they request to be notified 24 hours in advance before spraying, you must inform them. So doing stuff "just because you can" has bad blowback too...Personally, I'm of the opinion that "good fences make good neighbors" and I don't raise h3ll with what the neighbors do, and I expect the same...Later! OL J R


A lil sugar goes a long way. I am learning that one. "Are you the guy who gave us maple syrup this spring?"

Yes. That was me. Good karma goes a long way.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

There is really no need to argue about the thought farms and neighbors have been a problem ever since Adam and Eve. We try to be realistic we do we do cause an inconvenience for the neighbors at time dust dirt odors and noise does go across the fence and we do live close to housing development we have to be realistic there is only one farmer and 75 of them were in the minority. We are up front with the neighbors we acknowledge that the farm is operated according to the law using the nutrient management and conservation plan. We do not think of our gestures as a means to try to buy the neighbors happiness but as a gesture of appreciation for the inconvenience we sometimes cause. For us has work edfairly well we have a good relationship with the neighbors and it may be the age old story what works on one farm won't work on the other. Human nature inside of us causes all of us to think at some point my farm my field my cow the neighbors can go to hell. When I think of this matter I try to keep in mind that I'm also going to produce a product that I'm going to put on the shelf in the grocery store that I'm going to want people to buy. It is a balancing act between the constant fear of having the general public trying to tell you how to farm and keeping good relationship with them


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

CDennyRun said:


> Unfortunately I live about 15 miles from a university. Bellingham is along the lines of a mini Portland OR. Pretty much hell for a guy like me. I avoid it at all costs. But yes, the bicyclists are everywhere, rainbow people, oboma stickers, white people that think they're black, homeless people that think they deserve a free ride, gun violence protesters, gay rights protesters, black lives matter idiots.... the list goes on.
> 
> All of this in the beautiful little historical logging town of Bellingham. Go out a few miles to the county roads, and it's the complete opposite. The cancer I mentioned above are the majority in this area, thus the decisions are usually made in their favor. It just blows my mind. I can't tell you how frustrated I am sometimes.
> 
> Chris


We have the bicycle crowd out here. Om man are they a pain in the ass.

I think 75% of all white kids today think they're black.

This past summer was pulling baler down a country road and had some fat city POS behind me in her black Benz screaming at me. I could tell by the way her cigarette was boppin up in down in her mouth she wasn't happy.

Pull off into a field and she rolls the power window down and tells me " you need to take that shit out to the country somewhere".


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

TJH said:


> It's that way everywhere mostly. I live around a large lake, and everyone in town wants this to be a tourist trap. The other day I had to go down the highway one quarter mile and got flipped off six times. The absurd thing is that at the end of the quarter mile is a stop light, I pulled up beside everyone of them on the shoulder and made my turn into the field as they were still sitting there. All in a big hurry to go nowhere.


yep, I was pulling my sq baler down the road to help a friend of a friend, maybe a half mile on a highway. Got honked at (not in a good way) 3 times and flipped off twice as cars darted around me only to catch them at the light just before I turned off on a side road. That and not being able to get my horse trailer out on the road safely were enough for me to know that it was time to move on. Was lucky enough to do so and have been where I am since 9-11.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I can't imagine how all of you that work in those populated areas handle drivers like that. I'm on gravel township and county roads nearly 100% of the time. Very little traffic except during hunting season. I almost always try and find a place to pull over and get off the road if I do meet traffic and I'm pulling something oversized and usually its easy for me to do so. Most neighbors and locals will pull over for you if they see you've got a load of hay or something, but we do get the out of state hunters that don't seem to use their brains very much. Always tend to meet them in place on the road where you can't pull over cuz there is water on either side of the road and its too narrow to pass or something. Those ones I'd like to give the finger and then push em in the ditch but just cuss em under my breath.

If I had to deal with those kinds of drivers your all describing, I'd probably have road rage and be in jail.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

You all bring back memories.

When My now 35 year old Grandson was visiting he rode with me on the tractor pulling a NH bale wagon about 3 miles to a horse owner. We were returning home when a nice lady from our church came up behind us. When I say nice I mean she would not say spit if she had a mouth full.
Much to my surprise when she passed us she blew the horn, and flipped us the bird. What was I to do? I simply waved back, smiled and wished her a Grand & Glorious Day.

I never indicated to Grandson her meaning. I did pass it on the the hay customer a few days later.
To this day this Nice Lady, she still brings a smile to my face when I think of the scene. The real humor is she had no idea the humor she brought to my day.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> We have the bicycle crowd out here. Om man are they a pain in the ass.
> 
> I think 75% of all white kids today think they're black.
> 
> ...


The bicyclist subject is definitely one that can get me fired up! They are the most disrespectful group on the road. I love how their motto is "share the road" yet they refuse to. Someone give me a drink...

I find it interesting how folks from the city can deal with bumper to bumper traffic every day for a two hour commute, yet when their out in the county, they become furious when they get behind one tractor. I'd much rather wait for a tractor than deal with grid-lock in the city!

Chris


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

CDennyRun said:


> I find it interesting how folks from the city can deal with bumper to bumper traffic every day for a two hour commute, yet when their out in the county, they become furious when they get behind one tractor. I'd much rather wait for a tractor than deal with grid-lock in the city!
> 
> Chris


I doubt those vacuum sweeper salesmen (they MUST be trying to sell vacuums cause I can always read their lips saying "vacuum your pleated sheets") save all of their "California Howdies" for those of us on farm equipment. When they are in gridlock, they probably ONLY blame the person right in front of them and prolly try to sell them vacuums too.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

IHCman said:


> I can't imagine how all of you that work in those populated areas handle drivers like that. I'm on gravel township and county roads nearly 100% of the time. Very little traffic except during hunting season. I almost always try and find a place to pull over and get off the road if I do meet traffic and I'm pulling something oversized and usually its easy for me to do so. Most neighbors and locals will pull over for you if they see you've got a load of hay or something, but we do get the out of state hunters that don't seem to use their brains very much. Always tend to meet them in place on the road where you can't pull over cuz there is water on either side of the road and its too narrow to pass or something. Those ones I'd like to give the finger and then push em in the ditch but just cuss em under my breath.
> 
> If I had to deal with those kinds of drivers your all describing, I'd probably have road rage and be in jail.


well, you get a bigger freakin tractor with a cab and bluegrass music playing with the ac on and you just wave and give them the thumbs up when they go by mad, makes em madder and makes you happier, whats not to like


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Actually, forgot to mention, I find the biggest leveler in this whole traffic thing is a 100 hp tractor with a loader and bucket running about 3 feet off the ground. Scares the heck out of them.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Traffic is terrible where we farm also, our farm in the past has been involved in a couple very serious accidents car vs tractor fortunately no one has ever been seriously hurt. Our farm equipment was damaged several times while making a left hand turn into the field . People come sailing along with the car ignore our turn signals go out around forage box and tbone tractor.
. When our son was 16 years old he was coming in a two lane highway with an IH 686 pulling a new Holland 499 . A lady thought that was just a small gap to pass so she would speed out around and it passes very quickly. She Did not realize there was a tractor pulling the haybine and she cut back in lane soon as she passed and if you know how long the

499 gooseneck hitches were when they were straight and towing. The car went under the haybine hitch slammed into the back of the tractor pulling in the haybine. No cab no seat belt it's a miracle he wasn't thrown from the tractor .


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> We have the bicycle crowd out here. Om man are they a pain in the ass.
> I think 75% of all white kids today think they're black.
> 
> This past summer was pulling baler down a country road and had some fat city POS behind me in her black Benz screaming at me. I could tell by the way her cigarette was boppin up in down in her mouth she wasn't happy.
> Pull off into a field and she rolls the power window down and tells me " you need to take that shit out to the country somewhere".


Yeah, I've had the same... f***er honkin' and weavin' all over the road behind me as I was pulling the baler to a field to do a custom job years ago... pulls up beside me, rolls the passenger window down, and starts screaming that I need to "get off the road".

I stuck a middle finger right in his face and kept going... Idiot was screaming I should drive on the shoulder, but in Texas, that's actually illegal...

What I can't figure out, if the dumb sumb!tches are in SUCH a big hurry, then WHY waste time driving beside me at 17 mph screaming at me out the window?? Just pass and floorboard it and go do whatever sh!t they think is SO important...

Oh well... just another reason I hate people...

Later! OL J R


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

IHCman said:


> I can't imagine how all of you that work in those populated areas handle drivers like that. I'm on gravel township and county roads nearly 100% of the time. Very little traffic except during hunting season. I almost always try and find a place to pull over and get off the road if I do meet traffic and I'm pulling something oversized and usually its easy for me to do so. Most neighbors and locals will pull over for you if they see you've got a load of hay or something, but we do get the out of state hunters that don't seem to use their brains very much. Always tend to meet them in place on the road where you can't pull over cuz there is water on either side of the road and its too narrow to pass or something. Those ones I'd like to give the finger and then push em in the ditch but just cuss em under my breath.
> 
> If I had to deal with those kinds of drivers your all describing, I'd probably have road rage and be in jail.


You just deal with what you have to. It's a problem that gets progressively worse over the years. Ten years ago it wasn't so bad. Kind of like the hair on your head. You don't realize you're becoming irritated until you're fed up and get a haircut. Problem here is there is no haircut for getting rid of people with no morals and live a life of perpetual sin. We'll let the good Lord deal with that!

All that said, cheers to those of us who hang tight and keep making the world go around!

Chris


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

CDennyRun said:


> The bicyclist subject is definitely one that can get me fired up! They are the most disrespectful group on the road. I love how their motto is "share the road" yet they refuse to. Someone give me a drink...
> 
> I find it interesting how folks from the city can deal with bumper to bumper traffic every day for a two hour commute, yet when their out in the county, they become furious when they get behind one tractor. I'd much rather wait for a tractor than deal with grid-lock in the city!
> 
> Chris


Thankfully the bicycle pedalers are still roaming 20 miles north of here... otherwise I'd probably have flattened out about 20 of 'em by now... What a TOTAL waste of time and TOTAL PITA...

I'll tell you what really p!sses me off... these [email protected] stupid TRAIL RIDERS...

Every year in late January/early February, a group of drunk idiots and fat chicks take their [email protected] stupid stinking fleabags and some wagons (probably to hold the drunks too wasted to stay in the saddle any longer) and ride from San Antonio to Houston for the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo parade... (a distance of about 210 miles). Of course they take up the old 90A highway that goes from San Antonio to Houston, upon which we have to drive to haul hay to our other farm 100 miles west in Shiner... I wouldn't mind so much but they usually get a cop escort and so you have a half-mile line of drunk slobs on nags dragging slow enough dead lice are falling off them, and usually 2-3 idiots riding in the middle of the oncoming lane waving orange flags and basically forcing everyone off the road... and God help you if you're stuck BEHIND them as they're riding east...

Fortunately most of the time I meet them going west hauling hay to the farm-- work up there all day and by the time I'm coming home in late evening and by that time they've usually already retired to "camp"; they rent (I suppose) the corner or front entrance area of some farms along the way and have their old lady or whomever waiting there in a big diesel dually pickup pulling a big fifth-wheel camper, and a bunch of horse trailers... Then they sit around and get drunk before collapsing in their campers for the night like some sort of rolling Woodstock...

A few years ago we had a lot of local "trail riding groups" taking over the state highways and county roads out here for their [email protected] nonsense... Just plug everything up to h3ll and back... Thankfully most of them seem to have decided it's easier to drink beer at the house, or I heard that they have a big trail ride out on some big ranch a couple dozen miles away; just ride in a big mile or two long circle around this ranch all weekend... sounds like loads of fun...

I don't mind the few average neighbors who want to ride their horse down the roadsides, or even the one guy with a pair of mules who hitches them to a small wagon and rides the back roads one afternoon every month or so... What I can't abide is these @sshats basically just friggin' SHUTTING DOWN the [email protected] roads for their stupidity... I pay my taxes and my friggin' registration fees, gasoline tax, inspection, insurance, and all the other gubmint requirements in order to drive down the road, and I have a right to use the road for legitimate travel... not for some stupid HOBBY...

Later! OL J R


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

endrow said:


> Traffic is terrible where we farm also, our farm in the past has been involved in a couple very serious accidents car vs tractor fortunately no one has ever been seriously hurt. Our farm equipment was damaged several times while making a left hand turn into the field . People come sailing along with the car ignore our turn signals go out around forage box and tbone tractor.
> . When our son was 16 years old he was coming in a two lane highway with an IH 686 pulling a new Holland 499 . A lady thought that was just a small gap to pass so she would speed out around and it passes very quickly. She Did not realize there was a tractor pulling the haybine and she cut back in lane soon as she passed and if you know how long the
> 499 gooseneck hitches were when they were straight and towing. The car went under the haybine hitch slammed into the back of the tractor pulling in the haybine. No cab no seat belt it's a miracle he wasn't thrown from the tractor .


Oh wow!!!

Cousin got rear ended by a car driving South heading in the direction of town (population 700). Lady almost ate the 3pt bale carrier, it went through the hood in between the front seats just past the dash. How she missed seeing a huge blue New Holland with flashers on a straight road (this is SD)


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Last summer I was entering one of my customers estates. Great people. They have just one entrance to access their 32 acres. They give me the keypad code and allow me access 7 days a week. So we have these queers and their queer bike rally going on in our area all weekend. Bikes, bikes, bikes. 
While I'm letting myself into the property, one of these pencil neck queers yells to me, "hey man, that's one ugly house you got there (first of all, it ain't my house) then up behind him, here comes his old lady. I was in a terrible mood, I just yelled back to him, "ain't as ugly as your old lady's face!" They kept on going. 
Few hours later, local cop stops by, I have a very good relationship with the local law enforcement. Turns out this little weasel went to the police station and told them what I said. Cop was laughing when he came up to me. He went on to tell me bicycles cause more problems than anything else in the township. He told me one bicyclist was arrested for battery for slugging a motorist at an intersection. Went on to tell me these all weekend bike rallies wear the local cops out. Lots of trespassing, public urination citations from them.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

This was a bicycle rally? Seems to be another thing days like today keep away. Good day to stay inside. Gonna be 20 below tonight.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Gonna be cold here tonight also Moose. Was -26 here this morning and according to realfeel of -48 with the wind. Looks like it might be close to -30 by morning. The cold wasn't even that bad when I was out feeding, I sure didn't think it felt like -48 out in the open. I'll certainly take this cold weather over what everyone is describing in the more populated areas.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Gonna be cold here tonight too... down to about 38 degrees last time I checked...

LOL OL J R


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

luke strawwalker said:


> Gonna be cold here tonight too... down to about 38 degrees last time I checked...LOL OL J R


Timeto break out shirts and shorts.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow. That'd put a damper on anyone's day for sure. Here, my main concern is crotch rockets. The road is fairly straight and relatively flat. Just a couple blind knolls along the valley floor. They try to get those bikes pegged not realizing between my two cousins and I someone is most likely around that blind knoll with a load of hay. Picky as horse folks are I don't think I could make a sale of a load of hay contaminated with idiot.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

A crotch rocket T boned a bale rack wagon loaded with hay last summer doing 80 to 90mph . bad deal


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

PaMike said:


> Being from the Northeast and dealing with all the family issues with a "legacy" farm, and neighbors that are complete asses I would pack up and move to a less populated area in a heartbeat if the wife would go along, and if I didn't have a non farm business here.
> To be honest I think many in the northeast don't even know how it is in some of the good old rural areas of the country...


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> Gonna be cold here tonight too... down to about 38 degrees last time I checked...LOL OL J R


That's not cold. We go swimming in the river when it's 38*

Jk....


----------



## Hawk40 (Jun 28, 2015)

I've had to send out copies of idaho's right to farm law to two "neighbors" in the last 15 months.
One guy lives on the coast and comes to the "sticks" occasionally to enjoy the peace and quiet. He hates my little diesel irrigation pump that I run sparingly and only during normal daylight hours.
Another local is a woman that's mad because I don't let her turn her dogs loose in my field, she calls the state every spring when I fumigate the nursery field. When the state tells her that I'm legal, she then complains that her well water pressure is low because I run the pivot. But I'm pumping out of an irrigation ditch that's flowing 10,000 gpm and she's 2 mi away. Very little real AG going on in my area and I stick out like a sore thumb I guess.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hayman1 said:


> Actually, forgot to mention, I find the biggest leveler in this whole traffic thing is a 100 hp tractor with a loader and bucket running about 3 feet off the ground. Scares the heck out of them.


I can't even intimidate the idiots here with a CIH 2388 combine. I live in the middle of no where rural Indiana and have no traffic to deal with except when the coal mines and state pen change shifts. Then, a whole bunch of iron cowboys and pumped up correctional officers hit the country roads driving like the devil is chasing them. Had one meet me in a tight spot on the road with his rice grinder and decided he could stare down a combine. I hadn't been carrying the six row corn head, I would have put the tire against his hood and proceeded forward. We finally wiggled past each other, but he scraped the side of his car on the grain cart tire my son was pulling behind me.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

BWfarms said:


> So the road goes to a round about at the house. You can continue straight if you choose. One guy did. You can obviously see gates at the end. He drove past my fuel tanks, between the two buildings on both sides, continues down what is a dirt lane to my cattle work barn on the left and hay barn on the right. All on a dirt lane. I happened to be in one of the equipment sheds and I followed him down the lane. I asked him what he was doing. He simply said,"I always wondered where this road went." I just blankly stared at him and said,"And this looks like a normal road around here? This is obviously now a dirt dirt road. You're trespassing, don't come back."


Been there, done that. We have lane a quarter mile to the west of us to access 52 acres and the woods across the old tracks, we keep it well maintained, mowed and graded regularly, Private Property and No trespassing signs, have run the occasional idiot off that "just wanted to know what was back here".


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

BWfarms said:


> They changed a major 2 lane highway to 45mph and added stop signs because of bicyclists. I'll share the road, but these are not your everyday cyclists. They come from the city to ride every Saturday 5-6 wide packs of 30 or more. I secretly pray for a untapped gravel truck to fly by. This is a major road that about 10 rural communities converge on to commute to work. No real bad accidents and plenty of side roads for the nuts to use.


Missouri built 100's of miles of bicycle trails, paved, improved, smooth as a baby's butt. But GDT bicyclists insist on riding over here on country roads, 2,3,4 wide. These are twisty, hilly, 1 or 1 1/2 lane roads and somebody is going to get killed one of these days! They like to ride the ferries as part of their adventure.

I can't tell you how many times i have been told "Bicycles have the same rights on the road as a car." But I have to hear one of these uneducated critters say anything about having the same responsibilities!

And the same goes for uneducated motorcyclists. Riding 60 MPH on these roads is two-wheel Russian Roulette IF you don't know how to drive them. Riding 2 staggered is a pretty sure way of getting in trouble on a one lane road.

Ralph


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> They like to ride the ferries as part of their adventure.
> 
> Ralph


Ralph, I ain't trying to be a grammar Nazi, but I think you spelled fairy(s) wrong   

73, Mark


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

mlappin said:


> Been there, done that. We have lane a quarter mile to the west of us to access 52 acres and the woods across the old tracks, we keep it well maintained, mowed and graded regularly, Private Property and No trespassing signs, have run the occasional idiot off that "just wanted to know what was back here".


I'll admit I'm guilty of being that guy a time or two. Around here a lot of the road signs get taken out by drunk drivers, and idiots going too fast, and a lot of those small well maintained dirt roads are logging roads on public land, which lead to some pretty amazing views! My wife and I will usually go on a drive in the woods, instead of going out to a fancy dinner for a date night. There is nothing like doing some dirt road exploring with the one who means the most!

I know how you feel though. I've had young guys with 4x4's do burnouts on my father in'laws private lane. It takes years to finally get rid of the potholes that come as a consequence of their fun. They just don't realize what that really does to a good established dirt road.

Chris


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> Timeto break out shirts and shorts.


Yeah had to go to town for ginger ale for Betty-- she's been puking her toenails up the last two days, and Keira is just getting over strep she picked up at school the beginning of last week... she ran a fever of 104, we stuck her in a tepid shower to break it, give her kiddie Tylenol to keep it down, and about a half day later she'd spike up to 104 again... Now she's on antibiotics and getting better...

In the process of getting the ginger ale, I picked up a couple BBQ sandwiches in town for supper, and figured I'd better feed a bale of hay when I got back, so I stopped at the farm shop by my brother's house next door and fired up the 5610 and took a bale down to the pasture... in my jeans, T-shirt, and Crocs...

Little chilly but I managed... thought to myself, "this is good Indiana harvest weather..."

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Hawk40 said:


> I've had to send out copies of idaho's right to farm law to two "neighbors" in the last 15 months.
> One guy lives on the coast and comes to the "sticks" occasionally to enjoy the peace and quiet. He hates my little diesel irrigation pump that I run sparingly and only during normal daylight hours.
> Another local is a woman that's mad because I don't let her turn her dogs loose in my field, she calls the state every spring when I fumigate the nursery field. When the state tells her that I'm legal, she then complains that her well water pressure is low because I run the pivot. But I'm pumping out of an irrigation ditch that's flowing 10,000 gpm and she's 2 mi away. Very little real AG going on in my area and I stick out like a sore thumb I guess.


What an idiot... Your well pressure won't drop because of irrigation. Your well might go DRY-- guy put in a grass farm a mile or two north of us and was running sideroll impact sprinklers round-the-clock to grow carpetgrass for new houses, which caused the water table to drop enough that the old man's original hand-driven sand-point well we had when I was a kid went dry. He had a deeper well drilled and it was fine after that, until the casing finally rusted through... Well, and when they explosively perforated one of the gas wells they drilled on the farm, the explosion must've shifted some of the strata underground or something because after years of good clear sweet water, suddenly we started getting "mine water"... Water heavy with iron ore and sulfur compounds... IOW stinky iron water...

When the casing finally rusted through several times and the well man had done all the tricks he could to keep it going, the old man finally had a new well drilled-- now back to good sweet water...

What this country needs is to go [email protected] hungry for a couple years or so... it'd snap the vast majority of these idiots back to reality...

Later! OL J R


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Cold out side! Bull anything below 80 F is Freezing.

Fact is I have to sleep with an electric blanket becouse the Wife likes 77 F!


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to live in an area that not too many city slickers come to, but I do love to see people stopping by the nice big field of corn (that the farm is actually going to use for silage) to pick some corn for dinner that evening. I've never tried it myself, but from what I'm told, field corn tastes a bit different than sweet corn.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

There, for a couple of years while we were re-locating from Chicago to the St. Louis area, I would sit out on the front porch on a Sunday afternoon with my 30-30 across my lap, drool down the front of my shirt and, every once in a while, pick up my rifle and let a round fly across the road about the time a bunch of cyclists were going by.

What fun!

Then my wife put a stop to it. She said if I ever wanted to see her naked again.....or something like that.

Oh, well.

Ralph


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Josh in WNY said:


> I'm lucky enough to live in an area that not too many city slickers come to, but I do love to see people stopping by the nice big field of corn (that the farm is actually going to use for silage) to pick some corn for dinner that evening. I've never tried it myself, but from what I'm told, field corn tastes a bit different than sweet corn.


Went to a seed dealer's BBQ one time he sold DeKalb and grew a lot of corn... had a big pot of boiled ear corn, but it was straight out of the field, not sweet corn...

It's edible if you take it out of the field in milk stage, but it's NOWHERE near as sweet or good as field corn. If it gets to the dough stage, it rapidly becomes inedible... (unless you like unprocessed hominy or grits...)

Later! OL J R


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We have a 1,000 acre botanical garden about 4 miles from me and its's surrounded with farm fields. One of the crops grown in these fields each year is sunflowers. When they bloom late summer, all the fruitcakes and city libtards come out here to see them like moths attracted to a old floodlight bulb. While they're here they steal them, walk in them and yes, there's now a few instances of people seen from the road having [email protected] in them.

Cars pulled into the fields and its like Woodstock on the weekends if the weather is right.

What gets me is how people are raised.

It's like they think they're entitled to walk into someone else's private crop fields and just pick as much as they want and take it home. Trampling on it going in and coming out. I think it'd be funny if there was a variety of sunflower that released an anti-fertility drug into the air once they get them home.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> We have a 1,000 acre botanical garden about 4 miles from me and its's surrounded with farm fields. One of the crops grown in these fields each year is sunflowers. When they bloom late summer, all the fruitcakes and city libtards come out here to see them like moths attracted to a old floodlight bulb. While they're here they steal them, walk in them and yes, there's now a few instances of people seen from the road having [email protected] in them.
> 
> Cars pulled into the fields and its like Woodstock on the weekends if the weather is right.
> 
> ...


I hear you JD, but rude people are rude people and lot size has not much to do with it. When I was a kid, if we were driving down the road and the weather was threatening and someone was trying to get their hay up, we stopped and helped. I am in an ag area and no one has stopped and said bo since I got here in 2001. Now much has changed and most people have more than they can get through of their own stuff. But there was a time....thinking it ended in the 1970s here.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

During the spring and summer months when we pasture our horses out in the front pasture by the road, we get a lot of people stopping and petting them over the hotwire, and feeding them who knows what. Sometime I'll pull in my driveway, and there will be a group of people that have walked down it to pet the horses and chase our chickens around. Why on earth do people think that's okay? I would never walk up onto someones porch to pet their dogs, give them snacks, and chase their cat around!

What they don't understand is these horses can bite their fingers off, kick through the field fence, or get spooked and break through it. It just drives me nuts, and I really don't need a lawsuit on my hands.

The other thing is when people drive by and honk, or rev up their ghay little honda with no exhaust, and get them all riled up on purpose. It just makes me want to chase them down and do bad things that would likely land me behind bars.

Chris


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm not a horse fan but I'd love to see some moron get a finger bit off because he was petting someone's horse that he shouldn't have been. One of those here's your sign moments.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

Growing pains said:


> I'm not a horse fan but I'd love to see some moron get a finger bit off because he was petting someone's horse that he shouldn't have been. One of those here's your sign moments.


Yeah, I noticed quite a few people on here don't care much for horses. I would imagine it's more the horse people that are the problem. Majority of the ones I know are snooty and pompous. Especially the ones that do gaming. If you don't have a $10k horse with the best of everything, you're nothing in their mind. We've never associated with them in any way. Our horse trailer has the same born on date as I do (1984), has some rust on it, but I pull it proudly.

Chris


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

CDennyRun said:


> During the spring and summer months when we pasture our horses out in the front pasture by the road, we get a lot of people stopping and petting them over the hotwire, and feeding them who knows what. Sometime I'll pull in my driveway, and there will be a group of people that have walked down it to pet the horses and chase our chickens around. Why on earth do people think that's okay? I would never walk up onto someones porch to pet their dogs, give them snacks, and chase their cat around!
> 
> What they don't understand is these horses can bite their fingers off, kick through the field fence, or get spooked and break through it. It just drives me nuts, and I really don't need a lawsuit on my hands.
> 
> ...


The bad news in this is that you would be legally responsible if they get hurt by the horses. It's call the "attractive nuisance" law. I call it bull-feathers.

Ralph


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> The bad news in this is that you would be legally responsible if they get hurt by the horses. It's call the "attractive nuisance" law. I call it bull-feathers.
> 
> Ralph


If I have signs posted saying "Do Not Pet The Animals" and no trespassing signs, and I still liable? I looked up the Attractive Nuisance laws in WA state, but haven't came to a clear conclusion.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Growing pains (Nov 7, 2015)

rjmoses said:


> The bad news in this is that you would be legally responsible if they get hurt by the horses. It's call the "attractive nuisance" law. I call it bull-feathers.
> 
> Ralph


Dislike. I don't see how we can continue to reward stupid. I'd check into posting some kind of signs to remove your liability if possible.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

CDennyRun said:


> Yeah, I noticed quite a few people on here don't care much for horses. I would imagine it's more the horse people that are the problem.


Agreed, but on here, we call them "horsey people". Fortunately, "horsey people" are a small segment of the overall population of horse owners, but once you meet one, you'll never forget the experience.

How can you tell if you're dealing with a "horsey person"? Well, first indication is if the horse has more common sense than the owner. The second would be when they want you to load two bales of hay into the back of a Cadillac Escalade.

All joking aside, there are some horse owners on this forum, such as @rjmoses, who provide a wealth of information to these discussions. I always like to read what he has to say.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

CDennyRun said:


> If I have signs posted saying "Do Not Pet The Animals" and no trespassing signs, and I still liable? I looked up the Attractive Nuisance laws in WA state, but haven't came to a clear conclusion.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


Each state's tort laws are different. HERE, if they are trespassing or have no legal right to be at the place that they were hurt, it's on them. (Except in the case of booby traps, jackrocks, etc... indicating willful and wanton disregard for other's life or limb). Your local insurance agent should be familiar with your state's laws. It would be a worth-while chat to find out. Might be as simple as a "No-Trespassing" sign. It's even easier here; a stripe of purple paint on fenceposts, main entryways, trees on borders, etc... is a legally recognized warning against trespassing. Good law, as the signs always seem to "disappear".

Checking your local laws is generally easy...your insurance agent has some (or most) liability also and would be grateful to help you to avoid costing both of you money.
73, Mark


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

RockmartGA said:


> Agreed, but on here, we call them "horsey people". Fortunately, "horsey people" are a small segment of the overall population of horse owners, but once you meet one, you'll never forget the experience.
> 
> How can you tell if you're dealing with a "horsey person"? Well, first indication is if the horse has more common sense than the owner. The second would be when they want you to load two bales of hay into the back of a Cadillac Escalade.
> 
> All joking aside, there are some horse owners on this forum, such as @rjmoses, who provide a wealth of information to these discussions. I always like to read what he has to say.


I know the asses you speck of. In my teens, I worked at a local feed store. I loaded WAY too many SUV's, and Lexus and BMW cars. They would always complain about which bales I picked, how I loaded them, and how much they paid. There is just so much stupid in these people, I could only laugh. These people would treat me like crap, and still come every day to get two bales of alfalfa loaded in their trunk. I'm sorry, but if I ever treat someone like crap, I feel awful afterward, and have a hard time facing them as I apologize.

Chris


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

The Silver Comet Trail is a railroad that has been converted to recreational use. It runs from just outside Atlanta, through my hometown, and then over to Alabama, where it connects to the Chief Ladiga Trail, and ends in Anniston Alabama. The overall length when completed will be about 100 miles.

It is a great recreational resource and my wife and I have walked parts of it on several occasions. Unfortunately, some folks don't have common sense. I know a landowner whose property runs beside the trail who had to run an electric fence on the top rail to keep folks from climbing into his pastures.

These cyclists from the city sometimes stop at some of the local restaurants. Seeing a grown man in skin tight stretchy bikers shorts is not something that most of us "good ole boys" have gotten used to yet. LOL.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

We got ones now that ride in groups at night. They have battery powered LED flashing lights going off all over the place. I think they wear the skin tight underwear to turn each other on or something. I swear I've never epseen a bigger group of pushy group-empowered ******* in my life than these bike queens.
They take the roads over and they don't give a skit how late you are


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

JD3430 said:


> We have a 1,000 acre botanical garden about 4 miles from me and its's surrounded with farm fields. One of the crops grown in these fields each year is sunflowers. When they bloom late summer, all the fruitcakes and city libtards come out here to see them like moths attracted to a old floodlight bulb. While they're here they steal them, walk in them and yes, there's now a few instances of people seen from the road having [email protected] in them.
> Cars pulled into the fields and its like Woodstock on the weekends if the weather is right.
> 
> What gets me is how people are raised.
> It's like they think they're entitled to walk into someone else's private crop fields and just pick as much as they want and take it home. Trampling on it going in and coming out. I think it'd be funny if there was a variety of sunflower that released an anti-fertility drug into the air once they get them home.


Yeah, more and more of that all the time... pretty typical of the attitudes in this country nowdays... "what's mine is mine, and what's yours is mine"...

Besides, everybody "knows" that the countryside belongs to EVERYBODY... therefore if they want to cut your fences and run four wheelers in your fields, or ride go karts up and down your turning rows in the cotton fields, or traipse across the fields collecting "free corn" or free sunflowers or free cotton or whatever (I have had folks stop in years ago and ask if they could pull up a stalk or two or pull a box or bag of cotton bolls for a wedding or whatever... One old black guy walked about 100 yards down the turnrow to where I was running the picker one time and asked if he could pull up a few stalks to show his grandkids-- he had picked cotton for my Granddad or great granddad when he was a kid on this farm... I said "Sure" and had a nice conversation with him for a few minutes... )

It's about like around here... all these city scum move out here and the first thing they do is turn a [email protected] pack of dogs loose to roam the countryside... After all, that's what living in the country is all about, right?? Letting your dogs roam the countryside in the fresh air and sunshine, and let them molest other folk's livestock and cats and their own dogs on their own porch...

Course, I had to deal with just that situation the 'old fashioned way'...

Later! OL J R


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> We got ones now that ride in groups at night. They have battery powered LED flashing lights going off all over the place. I think they wear the skin tight underwear to turn each other on or something. I swear I've never epseen a bigger group of pushy group-empowered ******* in my life than these bike queens.
> They take the roads over and they don't give a skit how late you are


You and I are on the same page. In WA state they are protected. You're not allowed to honk or yell at them when they put everyones lives in danger. They can run red lights, not yield, cross lanes, cut you off, all with no legal consequences. If you honk, they can take your plate number, and you go to court. If I do any of this on my gelding, I'll get tickets. It just turns my stomach!

Chris


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

luke strawwalker said:


> Yeah, more and more of that all the time... pretty typical of the attitudes in this country nowdays... "what's mine is mine, and what's yours is mine"...Besides, everybody "knows" that the countryside belongs to EVERYBODY... therefore if they want to cut your fences and run four wheelers in your fields, or ride go karts up and down your turning rows in the cotton fields, or traipse across the fields collecting "free corn" or free sunflowers or free cotton or whatever (I have had folks stop in years ago and ask if they could pull up a stalk or two or pull a box or bag of cotton bolls for a wedding or whatever... One old black guy walked about 100 yards down the turnrow to where I was running the picker one time and asked if he could pull up a few stalks to show his grandkids-- he had picked cotton for my Granddad or great granddad when he was a kid on this farm... I said "Sure" and had a nice conversation with him for a few minutes... )It's about like around here... all these city scum move out here and the first thing they do is turn a [email protected] pack of dogs loose to roam the countryside... After all, that's what living in the country is all about, right?? Letting your dogs roam the countryside in the fresh air and sunshine, and let them molest other folk's livestock and cats and their own dogs on their own porch...Course, I had to deal with just that situation the 'old fashioned way'...Later! OL J R


Oh yeah, it's like ol Woody Guthrie sang: "this land is your land, this land is MY land, from California to the New York Islands..."


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

CDennyRun said:


> Yeah, I noticed quite a few people on here don't care much for horses. I would imagine it's more the horse people that are the problem. Majority of the ones I know are snooty and pompous.
> 
> Chris


What I call a horsey person here is one that can't afford them.Some don't even take care of them,long hooves turned up and ribs showing.It's their pet tho,their baby.Atleast one makes the paper every yr for animal neglect.had one that they found 3-4 dead horses there when they investigated it.

These horsey people typically bounce checks for hay but have money for cigarettes,tattoos and beer.And another requirement is to have a mess of a yard,horses tripping over old wire and 10 junk cars parked on the yard.

By the way I own a horse but it's well taken care of,It's not the horse that's the problem it's the Horsey People.


----------



## CDennyRun (Nov 26, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> What I call a horsey person here is one that can't afford them.Some don't even take care of them,long hooves turned up and ribs showing.It's their pet tho,their baby.Atleast one makes the paper every yr for animal neglect.had one that they found 3-4 dead horses there when they investigated it.
> 
> These horsey people typically bounce checks for hay but have money for cigarettes,tattoos and beer.And another requirement is to have a mess of a yard,horses tripping over old wire and 10 junk cars parked on the yard.
> 
> By the way I own a horse but it's well taken care of,It's not the horse that's the problem it's the Horsey People.


Amen. When we see those disgusting people and their poor pet horses, we turn them in. It's really unfortunate. Locally we had a big problem with over breeding, back when horses were big money prior to the financial situation in 2007-8. Lots of starving horses going to slaughter. Free horses posted on craigslist that looked like they hadn't been worked or cared for in years. In my house we'll starve before our horses do. It's not their fault if their owner drops the ball in life.

Chris


----------

